# Calavera's voyage's arround the world



## Ekumenopolis (Feb 2, 2005)

The 'strange' lion-logo brand you saw in Australia is GM Holden Ltd 

Very interesting job you have, mate.


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

more LA 


around the library area


and the all mighty , tallest on the west coast






















































and that's it , bye bye America


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*melbourne revisited*

this is the second and final time i got to visit melbourne before heading to asia , checked some other area of the city , and this time i catch very good weather

inside the new train station






approaching the old train station




facade of station


very nice contrast between old and new




on the other side of station lies st paul's cathedral




and also the national library if i'm corect


inside the cathedal






..and moving along
















a very nice pedestrian shopping street , just a nice modern tram passed in middle 












a very nice Corvette from 1958 , put on display in the lobby of the Gentleman's automobile club




and a more recent adition


and some pics from the way back






weird right turn sign , why would you have to get on the left lane in order to make a right turn???






hope you enjoyed


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

last stop before Singapore , a quick comeback to Auckland New Zeeland 





summer came to January in NZ , very nice 












amazing finger painter


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

beautiful! wonderful!

how much did it cost to get on the ship? do you pay for food?


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

You only stopped in beautiful cities...that´s amazing!


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

it don't cost me anything on the ship , i was working there


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*singapore visit*

next port Singapore , the only port where they asked mariners for special permit papers , have to present original passport , lost a lot of visiting time with these formalities , wasn't even all that great (my opinion of course)












little india


















Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

if there is one thing nice about Singapore it's all the greenery they have , everywhere there was space it was filled with grass or some other plant , they even had in the port between the rows of containers 











commie blocks






to bad they have to many stupid laws , not to mention the dialect "singlish" it's impossible to understand


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

next stop : Colombo Sri Lanka , well actualy it was in India but they didn't let uf off the ship there because of the high security level , anyway , this is how the other half lives





























interesting place to visit , very cheap and relative safe


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*Suez canal*

coming up , the SUEZ canal in egypt , going from the Arabian Sea to the Mediteranean , a very nice and interesting change in the landscape from all around water and islands to all-round desert , all this beeing on a ocean going ship







you can see the port city of Suez in the distance


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

passing the national monument of Egypt which by the way it's the tip of a Kalashnikov with the bayonete mounted :nuts:




hmm piramids guns and warplanes - delightfull 




a nice touristic resort on the canal 


ferry crossing




local boat workers setup a small bazzar on the ship , seems to be a regular tradition with all the ships tranziting the canal




train swing bridge , the only train bridge for that matter






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

last of the suez canal

the intervention boat 




the splitting are , where the canal splits in 2 in order to acomodate the other way traffic , the canal is not wide enough to allow 2 ways traffic so they use these areas to stop comvoys in order to let the other trough



the man made sand isles create the ilussion of ships in the sand






and the egyptian train 


and coming under the only road bridge across the canal , it links mainland Egypt to Israel , maybe that's why there was almost no car traffic 




fertile area


and a small town near the bridge , named after the Japanese company that built the bridge








i guess it was really hard to build a proper ramp , and much easier to destroy the bank of the canal 


and that's it , we had a stop near Alexandria but we couldn't go ashore because nobody brought us the shore passes .... anyway next stop : The beautifull EU island state of Malta :cheers:


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*Island of Malta*

stopped in the free port of Marsaxlokk near the town of Birzebbugia , about 35 minutes away from the capital of Valetta

the promenade of Bizebuggia








near the small touristic port




around the island on the way to Valetta








and the main entrance to the peninsula where Valetta is located


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

at the entrance of Valetta



going towards republic street , the main shopping street




sidestreet




a small piazza near St' John cathedral , named after the famous Knights of St' John , Malta was they're home base


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

This city just absorbes me :cheers:.


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

st Jonh's Cathedral Plazza














and moving along














Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Really cool! So what kind of work are you doing on that huge ship? You basically travel around the world and get to see a lot, and you even get paid for it. That would be so awesome. I'd like to that sometime!


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

well there's always a lot of work on a ship , mainly a lot of maintanence work, repairs , upgrades , constant cleaning , and of course the navigation of the ship , there is always an officer on the bridge on watch "driving" the ship. Right now i am a deck cadet , on my way to becoming deck officer


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

last of Malta

a nice garden on the sea side




and the view from the garden




moving along






one of the city gates




from the entrance of the biggest and most beautiful garden of Valetta






and of course the best view of the harbour








nest stop Italy


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Wow, you managed to take panorama pictures without the townhall tower?
I hope you had time to see more of the city centre, because the most beautiful parts were not visible yet on your pictures. 

I thought that nowadays vessel crews don't have any time anymore to explore the cities while the vessel is being loaded/unloaded?


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

Of course i got to the town hall , the square there is very nice , probably the last remnants of old Hamburg. For us on container ships we get like 6 hours of visiting time per day in each port , it's usually enough , as long as the city is no more than 20 km away from port and you have reliable transportation.

last pics of Hamburg



one of the few old ones still standing


luxury shopping street


city hall square






bye bye europe


----------



## Radu CORNESCU (Sep 20, 2010)

Excelente fotografiile!


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

bonus pics , i got off the boat in bandar imam khomeini - Iran , had a connexion flight in Tehran , got a glimpse of this very beautifull and clean city 











next stop Turkey


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

from my first voyage

leaving the black sea trough the Bosphorus


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

moving on 

luxury villas on the Bosphorus







old walls of Constantinopole


a very beautiful mosque next to bridge in Istanbul


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

istanbul shores







new Istanbul skyscrapers


Saint Sophya and Blue Mosque


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

beautifull blue seas of the Aegean , around the islands of Greece


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

the small port city of Iskenderun - Turkey


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great and also very nice photos once again calavera


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

Iskenderun promenade


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

Istanbul revisited

from the elevated metro




nice modern trams




first view of the Blue mosque


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

Istanbul

parc near Blue Mosque


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

small bazzar nea blue mosque


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

remains of old race track of Constantinople 






ineer courtyard of Blue mosque




in the central park where the 2 biggest monuments face each other
on the left Saint Sophia



and looking back The Blue Mosque


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

wonderful journey!


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

and moving on to the biggest attraction in town


interior of Sofia , christianity and islam together


a little map inside showing the extent of the Byzantine empire


view from window of cathedral


and the view from the courtyard


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

near the sultan's palace , nice view of the Bosphorus


entrance to the palace




beautifull old street behind saint sofya


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

istanbul beautifull's streets



and great food


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome and very nice photos as well, calavera


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

still in Instanbul




very big cruise ship



and another one



near goldern horne bridge


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

last of istanbul and pretty much last of voyage pics for now , i will be leaving again this month , see ya in 6 months with pics from Spain , Italy , Panama and South America

enjoy




the asian train terminal




bye bye beautiful Istanbul


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*i'm back*

back from my third voyage , here are some fresh pics , from my first port : beautiful Barcelona 









By garciacalavera at 2011-06-01









By garciacalavera at 2011-06-01









By garciacalavera at 2011-06-01









By garciacalavera at 2011-06-01









By garciacalavera at 2011-06-01


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bravo! Bravo!


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

thanx cinxx
Avenida diagonal


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

the bone house


----------



## Radu CORNESCU (Sep 20, 2010)

*garcia.calavera* in Barcelona. Bravo!


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

thx , still in Barcelona


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

last of Barcelona









and one with the metro


next stop : Panama Canal


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great photo updates calavera :cheers:


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

Panama Canal 


Atlantic locks




approaching the Pacific 


Ciudad de Panama skyline in the distance


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

more Panama Canal


Puente de Americas



the funy little locomotives that hold the ship steady


Ciudad de Panama skyline


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

and moving on to Chile , in the small town of San Antonio near the capital of the country

my ship in the port


around the port area






first glance of the fishing port


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

san antonio -Chile , the waterfront


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

San Antonio - Chile - main street


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

San Antonio -Chile


chilean beer


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

and navigating North to the Caraibean and reach the beautifull island of Puerto Rico , port of San Juan

approaching the container terminal


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

San Juan just outside the city , near America Plaza mall


on the freeway to San Juan






first glimpse of the center


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

:cheers1:...thanks for sharing your wonderful photos.


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

thx guys , moving on to San Juan - Puerto Rico beautifull spanish colonial centre

big taxi vans


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

San Juan historic center , which fallowing the US tradition is filled up to the max with big cars , i really wish they made a no car zone there


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

san juan central

Christmas decorations


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

more of San Juan , with it's american style traffic


----------



## Fallen (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm really glad I stumbled upon this thread. Congrats Cavalera for the fantastic pictures!


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

San Juan near the sea walls and fortifications


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

last of San Juan












bye bye Puerto Rico , heading to Italy


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

welcome to Salerno - Italy , a place where the mountains meet the sea

view from the port , love that tall motorway




a nice park


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

Salerno ,southern Italy , central area , you can still see some Christmas decorations


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*Salerno , Italy*

Salerno - southern Italy


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

Salerno , Italy


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

last of Salerno


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

left Salerno , and sailed North on the Western coast of Italy to the toscan port of Livorno a nice town with an even nicer venetian district , but also a lot of scandalous italians ))

the port gate


a nice church


nice canals in the venetian district


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*Livorno*

Livorno , Italy , venetian quarter




town center






and one pic from the train station , where i boarded a train for Pisa , which is like 30 km away from Livorno


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pisa , Italy*

all right so took the train from Livorno and after 20 minutes arrived in Pisa station






one of the main streets leading to the leaned tower


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

Pisa , Italy moving along








a side market full of romanian vendors ))))


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

Pisa , Italy


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pisa , Italy*

Pisa , Italy , moving on to the main attraction 








first glimpse of the tower


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Very nice pictures of your travels around the world! Love that one of the Pisa tower.


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pisa , Italy*

Pisa , Italy , main touristic complex

the tower


the cathedral


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

last of Pisa



inside the cathedral






bye bye Italy for now , sailing to Spain


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*Valencia , Spain*

so , left Italy and after about 2 days of sailing we arrived in the beautiful port of Valencia , Spain

near the port , this is part of the f1 circuit


near port area


took the bus to downtown , this is the bullfights arena


and right next to it the beautiful North train station , a big hub for trains and cummuters


downtown


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*Valencia , Spain*

beautifull downtown Valencia


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing shots from Piza and Valencia


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*Valencia , Spain*

downtown Valencia


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*Valencia , Spain*

central Valencia



flower market


the time square of the city


near the city of arts & culture


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*Valencia , Spain*



the master piece of modernism , Calatrava's city of arts and culture


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful shots.....thanks.


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*Valencia , Spain*

last of Valencia
Calatrava's city of arts and culture











that's it for Spain , sailing to South America


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those photos from Pisa and now from Valencia are really very nice :cheers:


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*Guayaquil , Ecuador*

A quick stop in Ecuador , in the port of Guayaquil 
heading to the port on the Guayas river ,the scenery actually looks a lot like the Danube in Romania


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*Guayaquil , Ecuador*

river port of Guayaquil , not exactly a tropical paradise


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*Guayaquil , Ecuador*

last of Ecuador 












unfortunetly i coud not leave the port to travel to the nicer part of the city , our agent strongly recommended to the crew not to go because it's not safe. Anyway moving on


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*Lima - Peru*

left Ecuador and arrived in the port of Callao - peru , which is practicly an industrial suburb of the capital Lima , the city is underdeveloped but the historic Unesco centre is worth the trip

underway to Lima from the port


----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)

Your Valencia pictures are really awesome - I love both the old highrises in downtown and its modern architecture, it really seems to be one of the most beautiful cities of southern Europe.
And thanks for your Ecuador pictures, you don´t see such pictures very often on SSC.


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*Lima - Peru*

downtown Lima







plazza San Martin , where Peru declared it's independence from Spain


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ And Lima's photos are very nice so far; i will wait to see the rest of those...


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*Lima - Peru*

plaza San Martin







main pedestrian shopping street , that connects plaza San Martin with Plaza de Armas , the other main square from the old city




the citys BRT


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*Lima - Peru*

downtown Lima




plaza de Armas , the main square of the old city , here is the Cathedral of Lima , the presidential palace and the national bank of Peru


----------



## jefferson2 (May 31, 2008)

brilliant photos!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the great photos....kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great updates for sure :cheers:


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*Florence Italy*


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*Florence Italy*

the river front




the old bridge (Ponte Vecchio) , a known attraction filled with very old jewelry stores and other comodities


on the bridge


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*Florence Italy*

last of Firenze


----------



## HighRizer92 (Sep 19, 2008)

one of the best threads ive ever seen!
awesome work mate, keep it up!


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*Kingston , Jamaica*

a quick stop in Kingston waiting for my ship, sadly there isn't much to see there and most of the city looks alot worse than my pictures. I was in new Kingston , one of the better looking districts 

view from my hotel room


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*Lagos , Nigeria*

welcome to west Africa , in Lagos , Nigeria - a not so happy place , the city is huge with tens of millions in population , and the port is very busy and big but everything works with different rules than normal . It's the place where you see skyscrapers on one side of the river , and the worst slums in the world across


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*Lagos , Nigeria*





you can see in the background the central business district in Lagos Island










that's it for Lagos


----------



## Tbite (Feb 4, 2006)

Cool ^^ I am from Nigeria.


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*Amsterdam , Netherlands*

next port of call : Amsterdam - the city of sins , tourism and great architecture
wish i could post a lot more pics but imageshack has dramaticly reduced the limit of pictures to be uploaded 

near the train station and one of the main streets


the famous sex museum






great square and in the background the madame tussauds wax museum


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice updates....:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*Amsterdam , Netherlands*

last post for the season 

the great Amsterdam night atmosphere


enjoy the local treats


and see the sights




bye bye Amsterdam


...and see ya in October with fresh pics from my next voyage in the far East and central America


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*Panama*

i'm back with more pics from USA E & W coasts , central America and far east Asia 

starting with Panama where i started my contract , we got a nice night in a cute Hotel near the Atlantic locks of the Panama Canal , surrounded by Panamanian tropical jungle 

view from the backyard


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*Cartagena*

next stop , the beautiful colonial city of Cartagena , Colombia , a city with a very well preserved historical center but also a nice new district filled with shinny white skyscrapers , very impressed by Colombia , wish i had more time to spend there


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

So exotic! :cheers:


Waiting for more...


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*Cartagena*

there you go , continuing the night tour of historical Cartagena , Colombia









and moving along to the next port


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*panama canal*

transiting the beautifull Panama Canal



the canal is trully huge , ussually rainy and is expanding it's locks in order to accomodote today's huge ships



approaching the Gallard cut , the rocky mountainous and most dangerous section of the navigable canal


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*San Pedro , Ivory Coast*

San Pedro (Ivory Coast) beautifull African landscape , the urban landscape is a hole different story howerver



San Pedro seaman's club , very close to the port , directly on the beach


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

more of San Pedro , Ivory Coast


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

last of San Pedro , Ivory Coast


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

few pics from Bonny River in Nigeria , underway to port Harcourt


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*Costa del Sol*

going home , underway to Malaga Airport , on the Costa del Sol


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

after 2 flights finally home sweet home , first stop near the airport , welcome to the capital of Romania: Bucharest , took the high bus on the city tour


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, very nice updates


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*Bucharest*

House of the Press


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*Bucharest*

Victory Avenue


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*Singapore*

hi guys i'm back from my lates voyage. This time i spent a lot of time in Singapore , a trully dream city obssesed with everything clean , grean , modern and efficient. Gorgeaus city. 

coming from the airport


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*Singapore*

at the MRT , a nice fast service , noticed the traks are separated from the platforms by glass doors and walls , in order to keep the air conditioned air inside the station. 





a typical sidewalk in Singapore , full of greeen space 


near the city hall station


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*singapore*

around city hall moving towards the bay



the urban expressways are totally separated from the rest of the traffic



nice open air restaurant with live food


my launch


lovely open air concert


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*singapore*

the incredible view of central singapore and marina bay from the bay around Raffles place


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! What a fantastic trip, stunning places, great pictures! :cheers:


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*singapore*

the nice show around the marina bay sands towers


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*singapore*

downtown area near Raffles place


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

out of the port , underway in Malaca strait , one of the busiest shipping lanes in the world



heres a few pics of the bridge of my ship , a 266 meters container ship , which can carry 4600 containers.






exiting the port


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*Singapore*

Around Central Singapore


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi , guys , I'm back after my last voyage , with fresh pics 

First stop , the mega city of Hong Kong 

Approaching the port


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*Hong Kong*

Hong Kong , just as you exit the port , going to the subway station










the subway crossing a big highway 










from there , took the subway to Central hong Kong , and this is the first think I saw when I come up to the surface in Central HK


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

*central Hong Kong*

continuing in the central part of Hong Kong 




































bank of China tower


----------

